# Want to Cancel Amazon Prime? Prepare for an 'Ordeal'



## Robert59 (Jan 15, 2021)

Watchdog groups challenge cancellation policy.

Consumer watchdogs in the US and Europe have filed complaints against Amazon, claiming the company makes it too difficult to cancel Prime membership. A report from the Norwegian Consumer Council finds a "deliberate attempt to confuse and frustrate customers" looking to cancel the streaming service that also comes with free and fast shipping from Amazon, per _Forbes_. 

https://www.newser.com/story/301298/want-to-cancel-amazon-prime-prepare-for-an-ordeal.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 15, 2021)

I gave Amazon, a piece of my mind last fall, letting them know exactly what I thought of their push and advertising of Prime.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 15, 2021)

That’s why I won’t ever accept any of their offers but they sure are sneaky about it. Even books! They offer you free audios but you have to sign a contract. I can get free audios online from the library from hoopla or Libby so why would I want to get hooked into that?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 15, 2021)

Keesha said:


> That’s why I won’t ever accept any of their offers but they sure are sneaky about it. Even books! They offer you free audios but you have to sign a contract. I can get free audios online from the library from hoopla or Libby so why would I want to get hooked into that?


PITA sneaky!


----------



## win231 (Jan 15, 2021)

I found it very easy to cancel Prime.  After being automatically enrolled & getting 2 $15.00 charges for it, I called my credit card co. & disputed it.  Chase took it off my statement immediately.  After that, whenever I buy on Amazon, the screen shows a Prime offer & I just click on "No Thanks."


----------



## Keesha (Jan 15, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> PITA sneaky!


Aren’t they though. If I ever order anything I’ve got to triple check it to make sure I didn’t accidentally get signed up. For stance the free shipping might be automatically clicked on but it’s only free because you’ve signed up for prime. I’d rather pay regular shipping. Maybe prime is only beneficial for those who order often. I don’t know.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 15, 2021)

Amazon's Prime shipping is the pits.  It used to be two days and but has frustratingly stretched longer and longer over the past few years.   I don't watch enough streaming to make that part worth it, so I'm thinking of dropping Prime.  I'll be so glad when it's no longer such a Covid hassle to support local brick and mortar stores.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 15, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Aren’t they though. If I ever order anything I’ve got to triple check it to make sure I didn’t accidentally get signed up. For stance the free shipping might be automatically clicked on but it’s only free because you’ve signed up for prime. I’d rather pay regular shipping. Maybe prime is only beneficial for those who order often. I don’t know.


I find it sickening when account holders have to watch their every step around the likes of big names such as Amazon.

Guess it's not good enough that we simply take our business to them, they want more.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2021)

Guess I'm in the minority on my opinion of Prime... have it, paid for a year ahead,  and get very fast service on deliveries  here  .... sometimes same day - others a day or two.  
With it,   I can get grocery delivery the same day as well.  
All of that comes in handy when I need something,   and I want it _right now_.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 15, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Guess I'm in the minority on my opinion of Prime... have it, paid for a year ahead,  and get very fast service on deliveries  here  .... sometimes same day - others a day or two.
> With it,   I can get grocery delivery the same day as well.
> All of that comes in handy when I need something,   and I want it _right now_.


Same day! ???  There must be a distribution center in Houston.  

It's no longer even two day here which was the case for years.   Even pre-pandemic, our shipping window kept expanding beyond two days.  It's understandable these days that shipping times are longer, but Amazon started dropping the ball several years ago for Prime membership shipping.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 15, 2021)

Jeff Bezos didn't become the world's wealthiest person by putting the needs of the consumer first.  I do a fair amount of online shopping, and I always check Amazon...and almost always find a better deal elsewhere.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Same day! ???  There must be a distribution center in Houston.
> 
> It's no longer even two day here which was the case for years.   Even pre-pandemic, our shipping window kept expanding beyond two days.  It's understandable these days that shipping times are longer, but Amazon started dropping the ball several years ago for Prime membership shipping.



Yes,  distribution center  is a few miles away from where I live  -  I guess that helps.   
At Christmas time I think they got backed up,  but I didn't  test them then..  lol


----------



## Nathan (Jan 15, 2021)

After being tricked into unwittingly signing up for Prime at checkout(for about the 4th or 5th time) I gave it to them with both barrels, told them that they were crooked and dishonest.   Makes no difference, but I felt better....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 15, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Jeff Bezos didn't become the world's wealthiest person by putting the needs of the consumer first.  I do a fair amount of online shopping, and I always check Amazon...and almost always find a better deal elsewhere.


I agree, Don.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 15, 2021)

Nathan said:


> After being tricked into unwittingly signing up for Prime at checkout(for about the 4th or 5th time) *I gave it to them with both barrels, told them that they were crooked and dishonest.   Makes no difference, but I felt better....*


That's my sentiment, too, Nathan.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 15, 2021)

That's why I don't sign up for it. I don't even use all the services available so $99 a yr is a lot to get stuck for over a few measly packages.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 15, 2021)

We like Amazon Prime for the fast, free delivery and video streaming. I think we stream more movies from Prime than from Netflix, but Netflix has the DVD option, so they have a bigger selection. We also get free Whole Foods delivery with Prime.

That said, we haven't tried to cancel Amazon Prime, so I don't know what that would entail.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 15, 2021)

Something else that's really hard to cancel out of is Sirius Radio. You have to talk to a live operator, who will argue with you, perhaps offer a slightly better rate, and then question you as to how you can turn down such a great deal!  Amazon Prime and Sirius Radio are like the roach motel...you check in, but you don't check out!


----------



## Robert59 (Jan 15, 2021)

This reminds me of the song Hotel California you can check out but you can't leave. 





​


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 15, 2021)

I cancelled Amazon Prime with no problem as I just went into my subscriptions on Amazon.  That was when I was spending too much on Amazon but now I signed up for Prime again and I get pretty fast shipping and there is a distribution center not far from me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 15, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> This reminds me of the song Hotel California you can check out but you can't leave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great old tune!

Thanks for posting it, Robert!


----------



## Irwin (Jan 16, 2021)

There's an article in the NY Times today about this very topic:

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/14/world/europe/amazon-prime-cancellation-complaint.html


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 16, 2021)

Amazon Prime was a free perk when I upgraded my Metro PCS cell phone plan to unlimited otherwise I never would have subscribed. I always managed to get free shipping by ordering from my wishlist so merchandise totaled more than the free shipping requirement. It will be interesting to see what comes of this.
@Aunt Marg I love the live version of Hotel California. Have you seen it? Great concert song.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 16, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Amazon Prime was a free perk when I upgraded my Metro PCS cell phone plan to unlimited otherwise I never would have subscribed. I always managed to get free shipping by ordering from my wishlist so merchandise totaled more than the free shipping requirement. It will be interesting to see what comes of this.
> @[B]Aunt Marg *I love the live version of Hotel California. Have you seen it? Great concert song*.[/B]


I haven't but will check it out!

Thank you for mentioning it, OneEyed!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 16, 2021)

@Aunt Marg  You're welcome of course.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 16, 2021)

I agree with Fyrefox.  I would never use Amazon Prime.  Don't need them.  Also, had Sirius with a new used car I bought.  To cancel I was on the phone with someone from India for over 1/2 hour who just didn't want to cancel & kept trying to keep me from cancelling.  Another thing I hate & try extremely hard not to sign up for is that stupid "automatic renewal."  They just hope we'll die & the subscription will be automatically renewed.  HA!  I have to shake my head what little tricks those Bros & Broxits are thinking up next to fleece us from our hard-earned money.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 17, 2021)

I had no problem cancelling Prime, but that was a couple years ago. I got the 30 days free or whatever it was and cancelled after that, no problem. Did it online in seconds. I just signed up again, hope I won't have a problem cancelling this time. I go back and forth between Prime and Netflix.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 18, 2021)

I used to feel like Prime was a rip-off because I would just order the minimum to get free-shipping so I didn't see any value to Prime.  But that changed after I got my Roku TV and having Prime gives me TV and movies, so I could drop the annoying expensive cable (actually was satellite for my area) that had a million channels but rarely anything good to watch.  The Prime movies are a little hit and miss and renting/buying is ridiculously expensive (like $4 to rent an old movie), but sometimes they have $1.99 deals and sometimes good movies rotate into the free ones.  Also the 'free with commercials' channel is integrated into it which has a few good movies each month.  
The next day and two day delivery almost always shows up in time, but sometimes I feel just super guilty because of the environmental impact of a truck driving out into the countryside to deliver a pack of cat treats (cat's favorite flavor was out of stock at the grocery store).


----------



## Chris21E (Jan 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> I found it very easy to cancel Prime.  After being automatically enrolled & getting 2 $15.00 charges for it, I called my credit card co. & disputed it.  Chase took it off my statement immediately.  After that, whenever I buy on Amazon, the screen shows a Prime offer & I just click on "No Thanks."


Simple stop paying, they will cancel for you...


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 18, 2021)

And yet they don't seem to have problem letting people use stolen credit cards/numbers.


----------



## Chris21E (Jan 18, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> And yet they don't seem to have problem letting people use stolen credit cards/numbers.


A trillion for a reason...No illegal dollars refused


----------



## terry123 (Jan 18, 2021)

Never used Prime. There is nothing I need that I cannot wait a few days for.  I get the free shipping as I don't mind waiting a few extra days to get it.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 18, 2021)

They don’t make it easy-you have to go through hoops to get to the cancellation page but once you find it it is easy.
You are allowed one free trial a year-I have had several.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 18, 2021)

I, myself do not have Prime, but I do use my son's business Prime.  If I want to buy something for him, I use just my own regular account.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 18, 2021)

I've had no problems cancelling Amazon Prime,I did it a couple of days ago


----------



## AprilSun (Jan 18, 2021)

terry123 said:


> Never used Prime. There is nothing I need that I cannot wait a few days for.  I get the free shipping as I don't mind waiting a few extra days to get it.


I've never used Prime either. Like you, I can wait and use the Free Shipping option.


----------



## win231 (Jan 18, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Simple stop paying, they will cancel for you...


Yeah, I could do that, too.  But I try to be nice.....unless I feel like someone's trying to rip me off (as opposed to desperately trying to make money like everyone is these days.)


----------



## katlupe (Jan 18, 2021)

I cannot imagine my life without Amazon Prime. I use it all the time. It has been worth the convenience to pay for it.  Less than $7.00 a month and I buy a lot from them plus watch videos and television shows.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 19, 2021)

Actually, the fast shipping is a bit of a con. Many of the firms selling through Amazon ship their own goods, and I've had several items delivered the following day. Also, although Amazon give you a delivery date, the goods usually arrive sooner.
Interesting that I had a similar problem trying to cancel my washing machine insurance. The firm just wouldn't accept my cancellation. I simply went to the bank and cancelled the Direct Debits.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 24, 2021)

I switched to Walmart instead of Amazon ..I hate the fact Amazon tries to charge me expedited shipping automatically if I don’t catch it and change it to free standard shipping


----------

